# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: In de toekomst oneindig veel gekweekt bloed

## Leontien

De techniek om bloed te kweken wordt verder ontwikkeld, heeft Bloedvoorzieningsorganisatie Sanquin laten weten. Eerst wordt onderzocht of gekweekte cellen functioneel zijn en of het gekweekte bloed veilig is. Daarna worden in een laboratorium specifieke lichaamscellen van bepaalde bloeddonors opnieuw geprogrammeerd om stamcellen te verkrijgen. Die cellen worden dan weer gebruikt om rode bloedcellen te kweken. Die bloeddonors worden gekozen op een zeldzame combinatie van bloedgroepeiwitten. 

Wanneer dit alles is afgerond, is er oneindig veel bloed te verkrijgen voor mensen die afhankelijk zijn van donorbloed, waarbij er kans is op afweerreacties. 

Wat vind je van deze ontwikkeling?

----------


## Yv

Het zou toch mooi zijn als bloed makkelijker te verkrijgen is zonder afweerreacties!

----------

